
A Look into Facebook and Google’s Bizarre Policies on Office Romance - awfulwaffles
http://observer.com/2018/02/facebook-google-office-romance-policy/
======
siruncledrew
Those don't really seem as "bizarre" as they are legal padding for these
companies. I guess everything has to be written out, no matter how
obvious/widely accepted things are. At a certain point though, lots of rules
becomes a bit overbearing for employees. Kinda like Facebook and Google
turning into helicopter parents.

